# تعرف تصلى بصوابع ايديك



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

*تعرف تصلى بصوابع ايديك
هل سمعت من قبل عن صلاة الخمس صوابع؟؟؟

انها طريقة رائعة للصلاة لن تنساها ابدا

انظر الى اصابع يدك الان!!!

هل ترى الابهام؟؟؟
انه اقرب اصبع اليك والى قلبك لذا انه يذكرك باقارك واهلك لتصلى من اجلهم

هل ترى السبابة؟؟؟
انه يسمى الاصبع المشير لان به تشير على كل شىء
انه يذكرك ان تصلى من اجل المشيرين والقادة والمعلمين والاباء والخدام

هل ترى الوسطى؟؟؟
بالتأكيد انه اعلى اصبع فى يدك
انه يذكرك بكل من هو فى منصب عال الرؤساء والمديرين فى عملك لتصلى ان يعطيهم الله حكمة

هل ترى البنصر؟؟؟
انه اصبع ضعيف لا يقو على شىء
انه يذكرك بالضعفاء والفقراء والارامل والايتام وكل من فى ضيقة لتصلى من اجله

هل ترى الخنصر؟؟؟انه اصغر واقصر اصبع لديك
لذا انه يذكرك بنفسك الضعيفة الصغيرة لتصلى اخيرا من اجل خلاص نفسك وما تحتاجه
انها صلاة الخمس صوابع .......

آمين يارب لتكن صلواتنا مقبولة أمامك

للامانة منقول* ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا روزي
في كمان كف اليد
اللي بيفكرنا الصفعة علي خد يسوع عشان نفتكر مسيء الينا و مضطهدنا لازم نصلي له ربنا يسامحة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا ماجد

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 مايو 2010)

صلاة الخمس اصابع صلاة بجد جميلة 

شكراااا​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)




----------



## holiness (4 مايو 2010)

جميلة الصلاة هذي 

فعلا بتذكرنا ب 5 اشياء مهمة 

ربي يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

رااااااااااائع يا روزى 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

holiness قال:


> جميلة الصلاة هذي
> 
> فعلا بتذكرنا ب 5 اشياء مهمة
> 
> ربي يباركك


 

ربنا يعوضك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (4 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا روزى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

نورت يا كوكو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## magy... (4 مايو 2010)

جميللللة الصلاة دى خاااالص
ميررررررررسى ليكى
ربناااااااااااا يبااااااااااااركك


----------



## Mason (4 مايو 2010)

*جميلة جدا جدااااااا*
*الصلاة دى ياروزى *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير *​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (4 مايو 2010)

جميلة اوى الصلاة دى يا روزى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

اذكرينى فى صلواتك
​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

magy... قال:


> جميللللة الصلاة دى خاااالص
> ميررررررررسى ليكى
> ربناااااااااااا يبااااااااااااركك


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ماجي

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *جميلة جدا جدااااااا*
> 
> *الصلاة دى ياروزى *
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير *​


 

ميرسي يا حبي علي مرورك وكلامك الرقيق

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> جميلة اوى الصلاة دى يا روزى​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


 

صلوات القديسين يحموكي يا حبيبتي

ميرسي ليكي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 مايو 2010)

> هل ترى البنصر؟؟؟
> انه اصبع ضعيف لا يقو على شىء
> انه يذكرك بالضعفاء والفقراء والارامل والايتام وكل من فى ضيقة لتصلى من اجله



صـــــلاه رائعــــــــــــــة وخاصـــة صـــــلاة البنصـــــر
باركـــــــــــــــــك الــرب روزي 86


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## besm alslib (5 مايو 2010)

* هل ترى البنصر؟؟؟*
* انه اصبع ضعيف لا يقو على شىء*
* انه يذكرك بالضعفاء والفقراء والارامل والايتام وكل من فى ضيقة لتصلى من  اجله*

* هل ترى الخنصر؟؟؟انه اصغر واقصر اصبع لديك*
* لذا انه يذكرك بنفسك الضعيفة الصغيرة لتصلى اخيرا من اجل خلاص نفسك وما  تحتاجه*


*برغم ان ولا مره خطري صلاة الاصابع *

*لكن لما قرات الموضوع لقيت ان فعلا يستحق التفكير *

*شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

*هل سمعت من قبل عن صلاة الخمس صوابع؟؟؟( فكرة جميلة قوووووووى )*

*صلاة الخمس صوابع

هل سمعت من قبل عن صلاة الخمس صوابع؟؟؟

:download:
انها طريقة رائعة للصلاة لن تنساها ابدا

انظر الى اصابع يدك الان!!!

هل ترى الابهام؟؟؟
انه اقرب اصبع اليك والى قلبك لذا انه يذكرك باقاربك واهلك لتصلى من اجلهم

هل ترى السبابة؟؟؟
انه يسمى الاصبع المشير لان به تشير على كل شىء
انه يذكرك ان تصلى من اجل المشيرين والقادة والمعلمين والاباء والخدام

هل ترى الوسطى؟؟؟
بالتأكيد انه اعلى اصبع فى يدك
انه يذكرك بكل من هو فى منصب عال الرؤساء والمديرين فى عملك لتصلى ان يعطيهم الله حكمة

هل ترى البنصر؟؟؟
انه اصبع ضعيف لا يقو على شىء
انه يذكرك بالضعفاء والفقراء والارامل والايتام وكل من فى ضيقة لتصلى من اجله

هل ترى الخنصر؟؟؟
انه اصغر واقصر اصبع لديك
لذا انه يذكرك بنفسك الضعيفة الصغيرة لتصلى اخيرا من اجل خلاص نفسك وما تحتاجه

انها صلاة الخمس صوابع .......

آمين يارب لتكن صلواتنا مقبولة أمامك

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: هل سمعت من قبل عن صلاة الخمس صوابع؟؟؟( فكرة جميلة قوووووووى )*

جميله قوى
اكيد هنستفاد منها
واكيد هحاول اوصلها للخدمه فى مدارس الاحد
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: هل سمعت من قبل عن صلاة الخمس صوابع؟؟؟( فكرة جميلة قوووووووى )*



بنت الفادى قال:


> جميله قوى
> اكيد هنستفاد منها
> واكيد هحاول اوصلها للخدمه فى مدارس الاحد
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------

